# Possible Network Issue



## Blaze (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't have any problems.


----------



## Andre (Jul 24, 2010)

Fine with me.


----------



## nirgilis (Jul 24, 2010)

both seem fine


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jul 24, 2010)

What Milder T and Charizard said, except sometimes it's a bit longer than that.

I don't know what a traceroute is, but if you could explain it in tech for morons, I'd be willing to try and help out.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 24, 2010)

Mello Yellow said:


> What Milder T and Charizard said, except sometimes it's a bit longer than that.
> 
> I don't know what a traceroute is, but if you could explain it in tech for morons, I'd be willing to try and help out.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2010)

It's completely fine for me. Although I was getting a 504 Error on the forums last night.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Fa--Blaze. 

PM'd it.


----------



## Hikari Neko (Jul 24, 2010)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Rikuto (Jul 24, 2010)

Inb4 thread gets useless.

I haven't had any problems with the site in the past few days. I was on for quite some time yesterday, and noticed nothing.

I'll PM you a traceroute I have done.


----------



## Saad_Genius (Jul 25, 2010)

Its working superfine with me


----------



## Ral (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good on my end, though I did see a little change in the index as far as design goes...or is it just me?


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, lots of 502 bad gateways for me yesterday.


----------

